# Chupa Chups



## melozburngr (Feb 20, 2009)

Has anyone seen these lately?  Specifically the strawberry & cream ones, and the chocolate & cream ones.. MMM


I've been craving them, but can't seem to find them anywhere. Are they even sold anywhere?   I can find huge amounts of them online, but I really don't need 150 suckers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





HELP! lol


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 20, 2009)

No, but I remember they were awesome and delicious.

Could you just ask a local candy store to order them for you?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 20, 2009)

Omg, those ARE delicious. I remember when I first discovered them...holy crap. addiction.

I agree about getting a candy store to maybe order them for you. like put in a request there. though worst case scenario...150 of those is not a problem!  (one a day for months and months...)


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 20, 2009)

Awww..I miss those! I only see them in candy stores and little liquor stores. I would totally go for the 150 though


----------



## Hilly (Feb 20, 2009)

LOL!!! Love those things! If you find them, you must share!! lol


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 20, 2009)

We can buy them in singles over here from a place called Sweets From Heaven, it's all imported stuff from the US and other countries. I think they have those stores in the US because it's a massive franchise, you could see if there is one in your area. 

Quite expensive the imported stuff but really yummy too so worth it! I have some mini Chupa Chups in the draw actually, they're a good buy, just enough to settle a sugar craving. Come in bags of 35 but there is no chocolate or strawberries and cream etc just the fruit flavours. Bit of a downside!


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_Omg, those ARE delicious. I remember when I first discovered them...holy crap. addiction.

I agree about getting a candy store to maybe order them for you. like put in a request there. though worst case scenario...150 of those is not a problem!  (one a day for months and months...)_

 
I wish it were just one a day.. lol  my luck I'd eat like 20 each day.  I have no willpower.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_I wish it were just one a day.. lol  my luck I'd eat like 20 each day.  I have no willpower._

 

And what's wrong with that?


----------



## caitlin1593 (Feb 20, 2009)

Italy had them everywhere, but I only see them occasionally here :/
I loved the spice girl ones, i was obsessed lol
I also had the big tub thing of Buffy the Vampire Slayer ones because my mom worked on Buffy lol


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_And what's wrong with that?




_

 
Im sure my dentist would LOVE that.


----------



## kaexbabey (Feb 20, 2009)

omg childhood memories. i remember the reason why i started looking for these lollipops when i was 9. because my favorite spice girl, baby spice, ate them all the time and i wanted some! lol. i remember back then i used to get them at an outlet mall.. i think it was a kaybee toy store..along with my spice girls bubble gum >.< LOL


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Feb 20, 2009)

theyre all over the place here.. the flavours you mentioned aswell. i only like cola and strawberry and orange though


----------



## anita22 (Feb 20, 2009)

You can get these everywhere here - usually I see them at the checkout in the supermarket, or at petrol stations. I love the sugarfree Strawberry & Cream ones... so good (and make me feel much less guilty).


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_You can get these everywhere here - usually I see them at the checkout in the supermarket, or at petrol stations. I love the sugarfree Strawberry & Cream ones... so good (and make me feel much less guilty)._

 
hmmm, I think I need to move out of the states.. I haven't seen them in YEARS here.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 20, 2009)

OMG i have not seen these in yearss


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_Im sure my dentist would LOVE that._

 
Delicious suckers > Tooth decay

I've never had a cavity in my life, despite a SEVERE sweet tooth. Screw the teeth man, go for the goods! :B 

...Out of context, that sounded very awkward.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 22, 2009)

I think they came with Spice Girl stickers at one time, but maybe that was a different brand haha.


----------



## Lyssah (Feb 22, 2009)

It's so funny. I just brought a ten pack the other day it has two of each flavor.. I think here they refer to them as either "ice cream flavors" or "fruit" flavors. weird.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 22, 2009)

I went to three different grocery stores looking for these today.






 Was not a success.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caitlin1593* 

 
_Italy had them everywhere, but I only see them occasionally here :/
I loved the spice girl ones, i was obsessed lol
I also had the big tub thing of Buffy the Vampire Slayer ones because my mom worked on Buffy lol _

 
wow what did your mom do on buffy?? i freaking loved buffy!!

at the odeon i always buy lots of the mini chupa chups in apple, cola and cherry to suck on throughout the film!! and i remember the chocolate and cream ones! occasionally i see them in wilkinsons which is a cheapie shop in the uk!


----------



## Urbana (Feb 22, 2009)

they are from spain, here you can find them everyplace, so if someday you travel here... hehehe


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 24, 2009)

^^
Yesssssssss thats where i saw them in soo many flavors, my husband is from madrid, time to go back


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 24, 2009)

SPICE GIRLS FANTASY BALL ORIGINAL 1997 VICTORIA CANDY STILL SEALED


----------



## aziajs (Feb 24, 2009)

I have never ever seen those.  How odd.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 24, 2009)

check hispanic food stores in your area...


----------



## Odette (Feb 24, 2009)

Mmmm...great childhood memories. My Aunt sold these in her store.


----------



## MissAlly (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_omg childhood memories. i remember the reason why i started looking for these lollipops when i was 9. because my favorite spice girl, baby spice, ate them all the time and i wanted some! lol. i remember back then i used to get them at an outlet mall.. i think it was a kaybee toy store..along with my spice girls bubble gum >.< LOL_

 

I sooooo remember all of that.


----------



## Urbana (Feb 27, 2009)

hahaha, from madrid? then if you come here it would be sooooo easy! you can buy chupachups for a year, lol


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 27, 2009)

I love these! I use to get excited everytime I would get one when I was little. The last place I seen them being sold at was a small convenience store down the street from my old home, but I don't know if there still open or not =[

I wish I had the money to buy them in bulk hahaha there just so darn tasty!


----------



## jennifer. (Mar 2, 2009)

yum!  the last i've seen of chupa chups was at dylan's candy bar.  not sure if they have those in vegas though.  they used to have the giant chupa chups there too, but they were kind of expensive.  

i'm probably going to look for them now that you've brought them up.  thanks!

*edit:  they're on the dylan's candy bar website.  cool!


----------

